# Suggestions for songs about 'Home'



## mccormickmi (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello all! I am a college senior, tenor, and am putting together a recital called "Songs of Home". I have plenty of suggestions in English, but am looking for ideas in other languages. If you have any songs, or cycles, that would relate to the concept of home or traveling or going back to some place, I would greatly appreciate it. I've already gotten the common suggestion of Songs of Travel, but would really like something else in a different language. Thank you all so much!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Do you think you can do Der Wanderer from Schubert?


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

mccormickmi said:


> Hello all! I am a college senior, tenor, and am putting together a recital called "Songs of Home". I have plenty of suggestions in English, but am looking for ideas in other languages. If you have any songs, or cycles, that would relate to the concept of home or traveling or going back to some place, I would greatly appreciate it. I've already gotten the common suggestion of Songs of Travel, but would really like something else in a different language. Thank you all so much!


Hi! A baritone's beaten you to it. You might find some inspiration in his choice of songs about Home:

https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/benjamin-appl-heimat

The first song that came to my mind was Schumann's "In der Fremde" from Liederkreis Op. 39

Best of luck.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Do you think you can do Der Wanderer from Schubert?


Pugg is onto something. There are lots of songs about songs about wandering. Have you had a listen to Schubert's "Der Wanderer an den Mond":

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/_music_lyrics.cfm?bandid=358418&songID=7768778


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

jenspen said:


> The first song that came to my mind was Schumann's "In der Fremde" from Liederkreis Op. 39


A very good tip... though rather dark.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Do you think you can do Der Wanderer from Schubert?


And also in 'Der Lindembaum' you can hear some echos which are calling you 'come back where you belong into...'


----------

